# Aircars



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Cars that run on compressed air.


http://www.theaircar.com/models.html


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Video

http://www.motordeaire.com/Citycats.html


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

2.36 cents for 150 kilometers,not bad.
Nice to see tech that isnt fossil fueled.

The Discovery video was very good.

Nice catch Susie.


BooBoo<---"It'll never work"


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

It takes a lot of energy to compress air, and their website seems to indicate that filling the air tanks at home would be an overnight task, similar to charging batteries in an electric car. In addition, this air car has an electric motor for parking manuevers, etc., and must have batteries too. Interesting, but not enough info to make it look practical to me.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

CNN Europe did a report on these cars a few years back.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

mightybooboo said:


> 2.36 cents for 150 kilometers,not bad.


 mightybooboo, where did you get the above figure?

From their FAQ (http://www.theaircar.com/faq.html)


> How much does it cost?
> 
> The cost of refueling with the generator will be approximately 1.5 Euros.


Google says that 1.5 Euros = 2.01405 U.S. dollars. With a max range of 300 km, that's about 1.00 USD for 150 km.



> Nice to see tech that isnt fossil fueled.


Explain, please, how this âisnt fossil fueledâ. 

Also from their FAQ â 


> Otherwise the tanks can be refilled with high pressure in three minutes at an air station.


4,300 psi in three Minutes?!?!?!?

And, air compressed to that pressure is going to lose a huge amount of energy as heat. 

I call scam.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Do you really think that CNN Europe would do a story on a scam?


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

susieM said:


> Do you really think that CNN Europe would do a story on a scam?


Yep...they did a report on the Y2K disaster didn't they?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i don't think it is a scam, they are just tauting the benefits of their product to sell it. the technology is sound. the motors and vehicles exist. of course fossil fuels will be needed in one form or another to generate compressed air. that is why they say that they are working on wind powered compressor technology. 

the immediate benefit is that there will be no immediate pollution directly from the use of the vehicles. i was surprised to read that the cars actually filter the air and remove pollution from the air. i am sure it isn't much, but how many vehicles can do that at all? even fossil fueled vehicles require other fossil fuel to be expended to produce the fuel that powers them. gasoline and diesel don't just emerge from the ground ready for use.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

MELOC said:


> ... i was surprised to read that the cars actually filter the air and remove pollution from the air. ...


Their fancy way of saying it has an air filter. Every car I've drivin has had one of those.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

meloc<---"It'll never work"


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

Only one real product demonstration. (range 7.2km)

No production in over ten years.

Energy storge in one air tank about equal to a 100 amp hr 12v battery.

Doesn't sound like a winner to me.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

You all are right,none of it will ever work,and by god you better be prepared to defend anything you post from the web.

You all are just wasting my time.

Why I should bother ,or should anyone bother,just to get raked over the coals,beats me.

Total complete waste of time here.Live your propaganda dreams,none of it will work.None of it.There are no options,period,but oil.

Knock yourselves out,I wont waste my time anymore.

BooBoo


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Steve L. said:


> mightybooboo, where did you get the above figure?
> 
> From their FAQ (http://www.theaircar.com/faq.html)
> 
> ...


Well Steve,I got it off the CNN Canada video,so bite me.

I have a neighbor who gets compressed air off of a windturbine,so bite me again.

BooBoo


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i am all for it booboo. i was being sarcastic and stealing your line. of course it will work.
folks can nay say all they wish. it may take time but it will happen. i saw media about the compressed cars about a year ago. one fellow in australia had one engine type and a french fellow had another type. one of the two was scheduled for commercial production this year, so it looks they are right on schedule.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

mightybooboo said:


> ...,so bite me.
> 
> ...,so bite me again.


Sorry if I offended you. I was just fact checking. :shrug:


----------

